# How many people have you had sex with Questionaire



## Arioche

napoleon227 said:


> Sorry to take away from your witty point, Arioche, but I really _hate_ this term.
> 
> Whorish. I think we should be _way_ beyond the point of being judgemental of women because of the number of sexual encounters they've had. Men brag about this stuff (ok, _some_ men), so why is it so bad if you're a woman? I don't think people should be judged on that basis. Just sayin'...


lol, no worries, we don't mean any harm by it. It's just a little inside joke we have: Grey calls me a whore, and I call her a stone cold bitch (with love of course.)

To be honest, I hate that term as well when used seriously; I've never seen just why people should be judged on how sexual they are, so I'm completely with you on this one.

I'm still keeping my title as the resident whore. :wink:


----------



## Myshe

Arioche said:


> Okay gaiz, since I'm not getting the answer to "Define sex for me," I asked my dear ol' Grey, and after telling me how whorish this made me sound, she told me "Any contact with the genital area"
> 
> My new answer: I don't know.


Hmmm... Nah, I don't wanna give the people who've randomly grabbed my crotch the benefit of being counted...:crazy:

That said:
31
INFP
Between 10 & 16... variable as to how I or the other person defined sex at the time... with a few of them, I may never know whether they would count it.


----------



## Dallas

18
INFJ
Zero, I'm waiting for marriage, something that I find uncommon at my college, and something that is even looked down upon.


----------



## ThatSteveDude

21

INFP

0 (had chances, but these were people that I didn't really want. It seems that everyone I actually do want doesn't want me back.)


----------



## pinkrasputin

napoleon227 said:


> 40
> INFJ
> Last 12 years = 1 (I'm loyal)
> Before that, about a dozen, but not for lack of opportunity. I'm not really into the casual thing (although there has been the odd day when I wished I had been).


Seriously? This is the route we get to take? Well then okay. I want some props. I spent 8 years doing my time with *1* person. (I am loyal too). And as of late I have had a 3 month abstinence period which I hear technically makes me a "UCLA virgin.":tongue:


----------



## Korvyna

pinkrasputin said:


> Seriously? This is the route we get to take? Well then okay. I want some props. I spent 8 years doing my time with *1* person. (I am loyal too). And as of late I have had a 3 month abstinence period which I hear technically makes me a "UCLA virgin."


Hey, me too. I've been going through an abstinence period. :happy:


----------



## Shenis

22

intp

over 9000


----------



## pinkrasputin

Korvyna said:


> Hey, me too. I've been going through an abstinence period. :happy:


We are purity


----------



## Slider

amanda32 said:


> 죽을래?:crazy:


 
"Do you wanna die/get beat up?"


----------



## napoleon227

pinkrasputin said:


> Seriously? This is the route we get to take? Well then okay. I want some props. I spent 8 years doing my time with *1* person. (I am loyal too). And as of late I have had a 3 month abstinence period which I hear technically makes me a "UCLA virgin.":tongue:


Loyalty is a good thing, but abstinence really sucks. I'll give you props for sure, but as we agreed, there is a major spiritual element that I just don't think you can get any other way. And because it's so _spiritual_, the casual thing just doesn't cut it, most of the time anyway.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I'm 17 since friday.
My type is INTJ, 5w4.
How could you possibly lose count? Unless it's just my very large ego I still know how many people I've kissed (47). But since I was gone fourteen I've been "using" many girls (25, yes it went up one Arioche) Why is that number so high for someone for so young? Because I had the most amazing guide who introduced me to an a life style that was _once_ appealing to me. 

If you're using the term sex as sexual intercourse instead of a broader term. I've never had sexual intercourse (ewie). If we're talking about full-blown sex (girl-to-girl sex, don't ask stupid questions Slider) taking away oral etc than I've only had sex with 6 and a half people.

I just realised if I kissed 47 people and I've went further with 25 that means 1/2 of the time I score :crazy:

Definitely not as good as my "guide".

But, if we're speaking how many times :wink:


----------



## Aerorobyn

assbiscuits said:


> I've been "using" many girls (25, yes it went up one Arioche)



I see how it is. :sad: Please don't tell me I'm that one other girl? I thought we had something. I really did. *sigh*


----------



## Ben

Arioche said:


> lol, no worries, we don't mean any harm by it. It's just a little inside joke we have: Grey calls me a whore, and I call her a stone cold bitch (with love of course.)


I tried imagining this and failed. :crazy:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Aerorobyn said:


> I see how it is. :sad: Please don't tell me I'm that one other girl? I thought we had something. I really did. *sigh*


You're special if I've been with you more than once :wink:


----------



## Arioche

assbiscuits said:


> If you're using the term sex as sexual intercourse instead of a broader term. I've never had sexual intercourse (ewie). If we're talking about full-blown sex (girl-to-girl sex, don't ask stupid questions Slider) taking away oral etc than I've only had sex with 6 and a half people.



I see now that my definition of "how many people?" and yours was waaaaaay off when we had that conversation. xD 
I thought you were pretty crazy there, but if it's just full-blown sex count (with girls), I actually match you. :wink:
However, you still do beat me when it comes to kissing, and "going farther without having sex" count.


----------



## Saboteur

*1. How old are you?* 19.

*2. What is your type?* INTP.

*3. How many people have you had sex with?* 2.


----------



## mikesierra

> 18
> INFJ
> Zero, I'm waiting for marriage, something that I find uncommon at my college, and something that is even looked down upon.


I think it's admirable. I had the same idea in mind, but when I got into the military, it turned out that the controlling environment and high levels of testosterone weren't conducive to my plan. My strict monogamy and abstinence frustrated me more, since I was only "home" (not really home, but in garrison in Germany, or not in the field or deployed) for 14 months out of my 4 years of active duty. I lost my virginity at age 20. I give you props. I think I'm gonna pick up where I left off. I mean, I've already lost it, but casual sex was never my thing, anyway. It's definitely under-appreciated in this fast paced society. High five to you.


----------



## Saboteur

It's not so much admirable that one is willing to wait for marriage (a pointless institution, anyway) as it is that one is willing to wait for the right person.


----------



## amanda32

Slider said:


> "*Do you wanna die*/get beat up?"



Well, do ya...punk? (She says, as she tips her hat against the glare of the high noon sun and her finger brushes the handle of the colt tucked in her belt...)

***music playes***

"wawa! wa,wa,wa,wa, wa. wa wa! wa, wa, wa..."


----------



## mikesierra

> It's not so much admirable that one is willing to wait for marriage (a pointless institution, anyway) as it is that one is willing to wait for the right person.


Pointless to whom? If it's meaningful to the parties involved, it is by no means "pointless". I think one can infer from his statement that the person he intends to marry is the one he perceives as "the right person".


----------



## mikesierra

> I had to do that with my devoutly Mormon cousin who couldn't get over the fact that he disapproved of his little sister having premarital sex and getting knocked up. I made an extreme effort to behave as though I wasn't pissed off at him for being such a douche...


Family is a pretty sensitive subject. I'd be pretty distraught if my high school aged sister got knocked up. I probably wouldn't let it come between us, and I'd be as supportive as possible, but distraught nonetheless.


----------



## mrkedi

20,
infX (yea, the result keeps flopping again)
mentally quite a bit (5?!) but im a technial virgin.


----------



## pinkrasputin

SweetSurrender said:


> ROFLMAO.... XD Ohhh, that was good!
> 
> The only reason I remember my measurements is because the first and last pertain to a long running joke about the most recurring game score between The University of Utah and BYU college football teams during their more than a century-long, in-state rivalry. Otherwise, I would forget... *In an effort to help remind my husband what size underwear he could buy me I grabbed his palm, made sure all 5 of his fingers were outstretched and then put his whole hand on one of my ass cheeks XD "Can you remember now that I'm size 5? Gooood!"*


SweetSurrender that is very hot! And now I want to measure all sexy people's underwear size.


----------



## Sweetish

It's also fun to pop the cherries of cars as well as wonder how many people have gotten laid in them. (Ya know? ex: "My [name of make and model here] lost its virginity in 19--" or 20-- etc). This makes for light-hearted, fun, silly conversation to talk not only about how many partners you've had but also _where_ they've been had >


----------



## Saboteur

mikesierra said:


> Golly, people!!!
> 
> Therefore, we may conclude that vaginal penetration by one's wiener is sex.


That's one way to do it.

There are a few others for those of us not in opposite-sex relationships (and even for those who are).

Who knew, right? :wink:


----------



## Persephone

repus said:


> 1. How old are you
> 
> 2. What is your type
> 
> 3. How many people have you had sex with


1. 16
2. INTJ
3. 0 (Vaginal penetration)

I'm not waiting until "marriage". I think I've had some opportunities for full-on intercourse to happen, but it just didn't... feel like the right "moment". God forbid, if I feel like a cheap whore for letting a man kiss me spontaneously and kissing him back out of pure lust, sex with people I have no feelings for (as it so often seems to happen, the people I'm attracted to tend to be unattainable; age, distance, you name it) is going to destroy my self perception.


----------



## ByronicSisyphe

Age: 28
Type: INTP / Type 7 sx/sp

Number: 12. Sex defined as sexual intercourse.


----------



## gee8648

1. 23
2. Infp
3. 5


----------



## crchirino

1. How old are you?
19

2. What is your type?
ENFJ (mostly attracted to INFP's) 

3. How many people have you had sex with?
12 (one of which was a 2 year consecutive partner).


----------



## Dallas

I don't look down on anyone who chooses to have sex before marriage, I just view it this way:

Ideally, I want to spend my life with one person, and to give all of myself to that one person. I don't know exactly how to explain it, I'd just know that it would feel a lot more special for me if my partner chose that path as well. I realize that as I grow up, finding that option is harder and harder, and I would never turn down anyone for decisions they made in the past regarding that matter, it would just be a something else that was special, you know? 

I don't particularly see anything that is bad, per say, about saving yourself for one person. Ultimately, it is to each his own, and the reason that I put it in terms of marriage is because if I ever did find that one person that I wanted to spend the rest of my life with, I WOULD marry them. I thought that was the point of marriage.


----------



## ByronicSisyphe

iSGW said:


> I don't look down on anyone who chooses to have sex before marriage, I just view it this way:
> 
> Ideally, I want to spend my life with one person, and to give all of myself to that one person. I don't know exactly how to explain it, I'd just know that it would feel a lot more special for me if my partner chose that path as well. I realize that as I grow up, finding that option is harder and harder, and I would never turn down anyone for decisions they made in the past regarding that matter, it would just be a something else that was special, you know?
> 
> I don't particularly see anything that is bad, per say, about saving yourself for one person. Ultimately, it is to each his own, and the reason that I put it in terms of marriage is because if I ever did find that one person that I wanted to spend the rest of my life with, I WOULD marry them. I thought that was the point of marriage.


To each there own, and you're better then a few in which they wish to flaunt numbers on the internet, not saying everyone did or that was there purpose. Good luck in finding that, stick in what you believe in that's what counts. If anything you're aiding in population control.


----------



## ThatGuy01

19

infp

3.25?


----------



## SeekJess

Age: 18 almost 19
Type: ISTJ enneagram type six. 
Sex I've had: 3 guys, 1 girl.


----------



## missred

mikesierra said:


> Golly, people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, we may conclude that vaginal penetration by one's wiener is sex.


 That was so very and utterly adorable <3
i think i want to hug you now

Im 19
an ENFP
and p in the v has only occurred 5 times:wink: (could've been more but i cant separate emotions from sex so i have issues connecting on a casual level)


----------



## Tophat182

1. How old are you: 18

2. What is your typ: ENFP

3. How many people have you had sex with: 5 for sex but making out? Oh god, I can't even count.


----------



## IamOpening

17
INFP
1 bj, hj... pj?


----------



## la musa candido

1. 17

2. intp

3. 0...none have earned it yet :wink:


----------



## la musa candido

IamOpening said:


> 17
> INFP
> 1 bj, hj... pj?



never in my life have i heard of a pj?


----------



## Tophat182

a puppy job? parabola? paradox?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

16
INTP
0

I know, it's pathetic. Statistically, I should no longer be a virgin. However, since no girl is willing to do me, i have to options: rape or prostitution.


----------



## amanda32

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> 16
> INTP
> 0
> 
> I know, it's pathetic. Statistically, I should no longer be a virgin. However, since no girl is willing to do me, i have to options: rape or prostitution.


It's not pathetic. It's good! I was 17 my first time and I felt SO old cause all my friends had "done it". But looking back, I was SO young!! Too young IMO. Waaaay too young. And sex isn't the big deal people make it out to be. If you're not into the person -- seriously -- masturbating is much better.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

amanda32 said:


> Sex isn't the big deal people make it out to be.


 Good, so I've decided to go to GMU next weekend and dare some drunk girls to take me on.


----------



## amanda32

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Good, so I've decided to go to GMU next weekend and dare some drunk girls to take me on.


It's exciting, it's interesting esp. the first time. You feel like you're finally part of the "club" and not a freak anymore. But, meh. Honestly, this is my REAL opinion/advice: don't be in a hurry. Don't sleep with some drunk chick. You may feel proud and elated at first, but empty afterwords.


----------



## la musa candido

ThatGuy01 said:


> 3.25?


how does that even happen??


----------



## Tophat182

What's a pj?


----------



## Maureen

1. 20
2. INFP
3. Zero, I'm waiting for marriage



iSGW said:


> I don't look down on anyone who chooses to have sex before marriage, I just view it this way:
> 
> Ideally, I want to spend my life with one person, and to give all of myself to that one person. I don't know exactly how to explain it, I'd just know that it would feel a lot more special for me if my partner chose that path as well. I realize that as I grow up, finding that option is harder and harder, and I would never turn down anyone for decisions they made in the past regarding that matter, it would just be a something else that was special, you know?
> 
> I don't particularly see anything that is bad, per say, about saving yourself for one person. Ultimately, it is to each his own, and the reason that I put it in terms of marriage is because if I ever did find that one person that I wanted to spend the rest of my life with, I WOULD marry them. I thought that was the point of marriage.


My thoughts exactly! :happy:


----------



## ionias

I'm 24
ISFP
I think I'm up to 11 now

The way I see it is that I want to have a fast paced sex life so that by the time I'm ready to settle down I've been with enough people to where I feel confident I'm not missing out on anything. I'm scared of growing old and bitter over a lack of experience. I've never had a one night stand though, and I don't see any reason to have one.

I guess I should mention that 4 of the 11 people are guys. Again, it's better to try it now than later.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

1. 29

2. isfj

3. four, only one was outside of a relationship. How awesome am I lol! *sigh*. As I sit here eating cake... hhmmfff.


----------



## Kanon

21
INFJ
0 

i've actually never had a genuine relationship either. i blame self-preservation. :crazy:


----------



## InextricableImmanence

The reponses of this thread depress me as it reflects declining modesty.


----------



## In a Quandary

InextricableImmanence said:


> The reponses of this thread depress me as it reflects declining modesty.


If you thought this immodest, the masturbation thread would make you positively apoplectic with shock.


----------



## ionias

InextricableImmanence said:


> The reponses of this thread depress me as it reflects declining modesty.


Declining modesty? This thread? Have you been living under a rock? The modesty titanic has hit the sexy iceberg.


----------



## missred

its hard to be modest when you have internet access


----------



## skycloud86

InextricableImmanence said:


> The responses of this thread depress me as it reflects declining modesty.


I would disagree with that. Personally, I think it's good for people to explore their sexuality and as long as it's consensual and safe I don't really see a problem. That's not to say that waiting until marriage isn't a good thing, because if that's what you want to do, it's perfectly fine no matter what - however, most young people (in the West, at least) are not interested in marriage or waiting for it before losing their virginity (and, to be honest, men throughout history have always had premarital sex, even in very religious societies), and they seek shorter-term relationships more (although this isn't to say that they can't have a long-term relationship).


----------



## tinker

19 years old
ISFP
0


----------



## zwanglos

25 y/o
INFJ
0

Due to injuries and related chronic health problems, I ended up more or less sleeping right through the majority of my childhood, until I was about 20. Being little more than an animated corpse made it difficult for girls to like me, and I had no self esteem/respect to speak of at that point in time.

I'm still in the process of getting back on my feet, figuring out life, figuring out what kind of person I am and what kind of person I want to be. Sex will happen eventually, I guess, but I'm not hitting the clubs every night in desperate attempts to get it on (clubs are too loud). 

I'm at the stage of life where everyone seems more worried about careers than sex, anyway. *shrug*

Though I always feel like I'm shouldering some sort of social stigmata... male virgin has 'failure' written all over it in the eyes of society-at-large.


----------



## amanda32

Zwanglos: Nah, you're a gem!!


----------



## Arclight

INFP or ENFP or ISFP or INFJ
Not quite sure of type

I am a Gen Xer (40ish)
and I have had approx 30 partners


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Tophat182 said:


> What's a pj?


Pussy Job; you stick your dick in her pussy and pump her till you go soft, then you fall asleep.


----------



## pinkrasputin

zwanglos said:


> Though I always feel like I'm shouldering some sort of social stigmata... male virgin has 'failure' written all over it in the eyes of society-at-large.


That's interesting. In my teens and up to my marriage, I was only attracted to men who were still virgins. Go figure. I thought they were a hot commodity. :happy:


----------



## Monte

Yeah, but let's be honest here.

What looks worse?

A guy having sex with multiple people or a chick?

I fucking hate being a female and enjoying sex. It's like being a hungry anorexic - you want food sooo bad, but some... force is holding you back. Ugh.

Although, I do appreciate the comfort.


----------



## missred

Arclight said:


> I have a high count in comparison..
> I prefer a long term relationship..
> However *when I get hurt I tend to fuck to forget*.. or I used to
> so that is why my count is high despite me not being a manwhore:blushed:


i did that once and only once. I was aiming for a few one night stands but the first boy was so wonderfull i fell head over heels for him in my emotionally wounded state and he did the same and it wound up being a monogamous year and a half rebound. 
Of course then my views on how relationships should be formed got a bit skewed and in the end it just wound up confusing me more than i would have been if i had just wallowed in pain from the breakup before.
im now a big fan of learning from your own mistakes


----------



## Arclight

missred said:


> i did that once and only once. I was aiming for a few one night stands but the first boy was so wonderfull i fell head over heels for him in my emotionally wounded state and he did the same and it wound up being a monogamous year and a half rebound.
> Of course then my views on how relationships should be formed got a bit skewed and in the end it just wound up confusing me more than i would have been if i had just wallowed in pain from the breakup before.
> im now a big fan of learning from your own mistakes


 Yeah I am pretty sure I lost the love of my life by doing that.. So it's good advice to let yourself heal before you jump in.. especially if they are really awesome and there is some magic.. I guess that is where faith in love and that it will wait should come in..
Learn away.. its good for you roud:


----------



## Angerona

24
INFP
Hmm..let's see.. 7 .. well.. I would have stopped earlier..but oh well.. from sometime I'm so unlucky in relationships..


----------



## zwanglos

Monte said:


> Yeah, but let's be honest here.
> 
> What looks worse?
> 
> A guy having sex with multiple people or a chick?
> 
> I fucking hate being a female and enjoying sex. It's like being a hungry anorexic - you want food sooo bad, but some... force is holding you back. Ugh.
> 
> Although, I do appreciate the comfort.


You make it sound like you had all three of those people at once...

Besides, if enjoying sex is just a facet of your character rather than your sole defining trait, I don't understand why it's such a big deal.


----------



## MissxRae

24
ESFP
...it's in the double digits, that's for sure lol :tongue:


----------



## chinesefries

1. 20
2. ISTP
3. ..7 girls :3


----------



## Excelsio

29
M
2
WTF is up with the 10 character thing GDI... I just wasted precious keystrokes!!!


----------



## Vaka

_*16

ENFP

Cero...I'm a pure and untainted white flower!*_*...but I'm open to being tainted! jk*


----------



## timeless

22

INFP

[a low number but not 0]


----------



## Marino

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> 16
> INTP
> 0


I find it most probable that the number will stay at null until I die.


----------



## sensibly insensitive

1. 22yrs old
2. enfp or infp, not quite sure. Been getting very mixed results...
3. just 3. 2 long relationships that lasted around 3yrs each, and the other girl we were just best mates and were fully open with eachother, it was a weird relationship and I knew it wasn't gonna last but kinda hoped it would turn out better... that lasted 2yrs and a bit. this week is actually the first week in 8yrs lol that there's no girl in my life....wow I just realised that as I wrote it :mellow:


----------



## Miraji

age: 25
type: INFP
0


----------



## kingcarcas

I have been bested!! I never thought i'd see this day! :shocked:


Miraji said:


> age: 25
> type: INFP
> 0


21
INFP
0


----------



## Miraji

kingcarcas said:


> I have been bested!! I never thought i'd see this day! :shocked:
> 
> 21
> INFP
> 0


LMAO why??


----------



## Coccinellidae

1. I'm 16

2. INFP

3. 1 :blushed:


----------



## Lady K

I'm a 23 year old ISFJ and the number varies depending on your definition of sex. If we're just talking plain ol' heterosexual intercourse where the penis goes into the vagina, then I've had sex with six males.


----------



## entperson

19 
ENTP
1

5 bajillion characters so i can posttttttttttttttttttttttt:tongue:


----------



## agokcen

Marino said:


> I find it most probable that the number will stay at null until I die.


That just sounds like it would suck. As much as I like staying emotion-free, sex is something for which I make an exception, you know?

I don't really feel like admitting my age, but I'm ENTP, and the number depends on what you define as "sex." Regardless, it's either zero or one. I'm picky...


----------



## marked174

Age: You would be surprised
Type: ENTP
Number of people: I'm still surprised.:wink:


----------



## Cheeeese

assbiscuits said:


> *
> How ill it be awesome if you haven't had any practise?
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a pig, I respect you and anyone for saving themselves, but you know what they say the first time's the worst time.
> 
> Unless you're a quick learner you'll be okay though :wink: (it's him I'd be worried about, men are so clueless from what I hear them saying when it comes to pleasing womans).*


I agree with Lightning. Though the first time might not be pretty, I think it is conceptually. It's a gift of purity... and while that may (let's be honest...WILL) result in initial nervousness and awkwardness, I'm excited to learn together and get better with someone I'm committed to for life.

Plus, I'm a very.... passionate person. I crave intimacy, including the physical sort, and after all these years of bottling those desires up... let's just say I'll be a consistently eager learner. And that may be a pleasant surprise for the guy. :blushed:


----------



## thefistofreality

I am 18 years old, an ESTP, and have had sex with 6 males and 1 female.


----------



## JesusSuperStars

24, entp, -1.2


----------



## Liontiger

Limitx3m said:


> 24, entp, -1.2


-1.2? Does that mean someone chopped your dick off?


----------



## RyRyMini

19 / isfp / 1


----------



## Slkmcphee

29. ENTJ. Been married for 10 years. Before that? A gentleman never asks and a lady never tells. I wish I had waited, though.


----------



## Hemoglobin

22
INTJ
7 (1 for the last 3 years)


----------



## G0dzuki

Hmm... I wonder if we could do a little experiment to find out which types on average have more sex. Some sort of poll. Might be hard to do because there would have to be 1 - 8+ for each type... but it may be interesting to find out.


----------

